# Lodernde Zügel von Todesschwinge



## michi002 (24. August 2009)

Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn es Todesschwinge als Reittier geben würde?
Ich meine einerseits wäre es voll krass auf nem Drachen zu reiten, der hinter sich halb Azeroth zerstört, 
andererseits wäre es auch etwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es könnte ja 350% haben und so eine kleine Feuerschneise hinten nach ziehen.

Was haltet ihr davon?
Vorschläge sind gerne gesehen.





(Also mir würde es nicht so gut gefallen, war nur so ne Idee von mir und eure Meinung dazu interessiert mich)


----------



## Skyler93 (24. August 2009)

alta wie kommt man nur auf solche Ideeen????????
naja wer aba etwas zu krass




first


----------



## EisblockError (24. August 2009)

Antwort 4!!!!


----------



## Teradas (24. August 2009)

Als wenn man auf einem rumfliegt,der halb Azeroth zerstört.
Und überhaupt,ist er viel zu groß.
Und komm mir nicht mit:" Den kann man ja kleiner machen"
Todesschwinge als Mount ist ..Nein,das geht nicht.
Am besten so nach dem Motto:
"Komm her süßes Todessschwinge,komm put put wir fliegen jetzt ein bisschen Azeroth kaputt machen."


----------



## Craller (24. August 2009)

Naja ich wär eher dagegen, mit dem Aspekt der Zerstörung durch die Gegend zu fliegen, aber da ich Blizz alles zutraue könnte auch soetwas durchaus möglich sein.
Aber ihr habt echt nix zu tun wenn ihr schon auf solche Themen kommt!


----------



## Forenliebling (24. August 2009)

1 der großen aspekte als mount???ß das wäre ja die höhe erstens gibs den nur einmal.    2. würde man verbrennen wenn man auf im sitzt da wenn man das buch gelesen hat der fast nur aus feuer oder lave besteht weiss net mehr genau und 3.der ist  noch mal 5 mal so groß wie nen normaler drache soll der ganz sw überdecken oder was??und 4 .würde der sw ganz sicher net reiten lassen der würde sich eher killen der hasst alle sterblichen völker und von denen geritten zu werden würde ihm ganz sicher net gefallen


----------



## Phobius (24. August 2009)

An sich eine nette Idee, aber Lore-technisch totaler Schwachsinn (sorry dass ich das so direkt schreibe ...)

Todesschwinge ist eine der größten Bedrohungen für Azeroth (inkl. Nordend), und dass man diesen, wie du so schön schreibst, kastriert ... Das wäre wie wenn Arthas König von Sturmwind wird und die Brennende Legion Hasen kuscheln.

Und Todesschwinge hat sich gegen die Drachenaspekte bewiesen. Da wage ich stark zu bezweifeln dass er sich von so ein paar humanoiden Maden zähmen lässt.

Aber eines der mächtigsten Wesen der Geschichte zu reiten hätte schon Stil. Aber dann dürfte es wie bei der Qirai-Drohne (uff, ich wette fast dass das falsch geschrieben ist ...) wenn dann nur einen Spieler pro Realm geben. Also der erste Schlachtzug, welcher den kleinen Pyromanen legt, darf sich drum streiten (oh ja, das wär ein Streit *gg*). Aber das Mount dürfte dann auch erst beim Release des jetzt übernächsten AddOns verfügbar sein ... Sonst müssten ja alle Schlachtzüge den armen Gewinner des Mounts vom Himmel holen und ihn wie sein übermächtiges Mount umkloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (24. August 2009)

Vote sagt ja schon alles aus...


----------



## Fibian (24. August 2009)

Das ist genau so ne gute Idee, wie der Bild-Boy - kleine Zahl von Leuten sprichts an, aber der Rest hält die Hand vor die Augen und seufzt.


----------



## much94 (24. August 2009)

Als ob Deathwing der verderbte Drachenaspekt jemanden auf seinem Buckel durch Azeroth kutschiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aderreiseits von Style wär Deathwing ein super cooles mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spy123 (24. August 2009)

Ich glaub der würde den spieler eher wegknabbern als sich von selbigem reiten lassen.


----------



## Teradas (24. August 2009)

Spy123 schrieb:


> Ich glaub der würde den spieler eher wegknabbern als sich von selbigem reiten lassen.


Muss ja schmecken so nen Worgen zu essen...
Aber an sich hast du recht.


----------



## Viniara (24. August 2009)

1. Ony kommt schon als Mount...
2. Es ist einfach mal ne Mords anforderung für den server und den PC wenn ein 250 Meter langer und 100 Meter hoher Drache über SW fliegt und ne Flammenschneise hinter sich herzzieht.... vllt lässst blizz dich dass dann einfach proggen


----------



## Allysekos (24. August 2009)

Absolutes /dagegen
Man reitet doch nicht auf Ragnaros oder Saphriron.
Das BÖSE zu bereiten wär zu heiß für den Ar..,der Kerlchen ist doch aus Feuer!
Wetten,Arthas wurde nicht besiegt.Todesschwinge wird besiegt? Pah!


----------



## Pfefi (24. August 2009)

much94 schrieb:


> Als ob Deathwing der verderbte Drachenaspekt jemanden auf seinem Buckel durch Azeroth kutschiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß noch wie ich meinen Freund auslachte weil er fände es sei voll cool ein Ony Mount ins Spiel einzubauen und nun... zutrauen würd ich Blizz im mom alles xD
Nach dem Motto "Hey, wenn wir schon mal Azeroth zerstören...."   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Btw: Catalysm rockt!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Teradas (24. August 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Wetten,Arthas wurde nicht besiegt.Todesschwinge wird besiegt? Pah!


Glaube auch...
Wie siehts eigentlich damit aus,ob Sindragosa(?) als Mount kommen soll?


----------



## Viniara (24. August 2009)

Achja... Außerdem Warum machst n Vote auf bzw überhaupt n Neues Topic wenn du es scheiße findest und genau weißt wie wir antworten?^^


----------



## michi002 (24. August 2009)

Craller schrieb:


> Naja ich wär eher dagegen, mit dem Aspekt der Zerstörung durch die Gegend zu fliegen, aber da ich Blizz alles zutraue könnte auch soetwas durchaus möglich sein.
> Aber ihr habt echt nix zu tun wenn ihr schon auf solche Themen kommt!



Ja da hast du Recht, ich hab Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Forenliebling schrieb:


> 2. würde man verbrennen wenn man auf im sitzt da wenn man das buch gelesen hat der fast nur aus feuer oder lave besteht weiss net mehr genau und 3.der ist  noch mal 5 mal so groß wie nen normaler drache soll der ganz sw überdecken oder was??und 4 .würde der sw ganz sicher net reiten lassen der würde sich eher killen der hasst alle sterblichen völker und von denen geritten zu werden würde ihm ganz sicher net gefallen



2. Da sag ich nur Hexermount
3. Vielleicht ist er durch seine Niederlage und seinen Machtverlust geschrupft? :-)
4. Wenn er besiegt wurde, ist er vielleicht wieder gut geworden und lässt sich zum dank reiten




Teradas schrieb:


> Glaube auch...
> Wie siehts eigentlich damit aus,ob Sindragosa(?) als Mount kommen soll?



Naja gibt ja schon als Gladimount nen Frostwyrm, das wär das gleiche wie todesschwinge :-)



			
				[b schrieb:
			
		

> Vinaria']]Achja... Außerdem Warum machst n Vote auf bzw überhaupt n Neues Topic wenn du es scheiße findest und genau weißt wie wir antworten?^^



Ach so genau weis man das nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (24. August 2009)

War die langweilig wie du diesen unnötigen Thread erstellt hast?

Is ja ne saudumme Frage... kann man gleich Arthas als Mount kriegen, man kann ja auf seiner Schulter sitzen..


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. August 2009)

Letzte Antowort...

Es ist einfach sch sowas als Mount zu machen.



Arthas sein Drache dropt dann wohl auch oder er selbst oder wie?


----------



## M4r5 (25. August 2009)

Als ob es jemals Deathwing,the Destroyer als Mount geben wird.
So nen Schwachsinn hab ich selten gelesen. 
Made my Night

Lest die Büchter etc. dann wisst ihr was er für eine Macht hat und das man sowas mächtiges nicht einfach als Mount abklatscht.

Und wenn Blizz mal so Tief den Bach runter geht und das wirklich machen sollte, dann will ich aber Illidan als Hexerpet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Mars


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (25. August 2009)

Viniara schrieb:


> 1. Ony kommt schon als Mount...



Ony kommt nicht als Mount sondern die Brut von Onyxia. Da ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
Und sry falls das schon geschrieben wurde da ich jetzt nicht alles gelesen habe.


----------



## michi002 (25. August 2009)

Lonelywòlf123 schrieb:


> Ony kommt nicht als Mount sondern die Brut von Onyxia. Da ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
> Und sry falls das schon geschrieben wurde da ich jetzt nicht alles gelesen habe.



Naja ne brut von Deathwing könnts ja auch geben.


Und ich stelle seine Macht in keiner Hinsicht in Frage.

Wollt halt nur wissen wie die Leute reagieren auf so ne Frechheit meiner Seite, will ich mal sagen, nach dem ganzen geflame die letzten Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rky (25. August 2009)

Das wär toll, am besten mit ultra-vielen Effekten. Damit es in den Hauptstädten super ruckelt wenn pro-gilden rumposen.
/irony off
dagegen


----------



## The-Dragon (25. August 2009)

Nun, ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, das seine Brut als Mount droppen wird. So war es bisher ja bei allen Drachen.

Er selbst steht völlig außer Frage. Aber da er ja laut Blizzard in Grim Batol wieder mit Drachen experimentiert, so wie schon im Schwarzfels und auch auf der Netherschwingenscherbe, könnte dabei durchaus eine neue Art von Drachen dabei rauskommen, die man ebenfalls fliegen kann, so wie die Netherdrachen. Warum auch nicht?

Wäre sicherlich großartig, ein Mount mit dem Skin von Todesschwinge, so wie das Onyxia-Mount jetzt. Es wird übrigens auch spekuliert, ob bei Syndragosa nicht gar ein Frostwyrmmount droppt. Das wäre dann zwar nicht Syndragosa, aber ihre Brut.


----------



## kiioong (25. August 2009)

michi002 schrieb:


> Naja ne brut von Deathwing könnts ja auch geben.



Nur so zur Info es gibt bereits die Brut von Deathwing nämlich die Zwielichtsdrachen aus Obsi


----------



## Bankrott (25. August 2009)

Nun ja sagen wir es so,
Wir reiten Drachen der diversen Schwärme,
Wir reiten die Vorfahren der Drachen (Protodrachen),
Es gibt einen Phönix den man reiten kann,
bald kommt die Brut von Onyxia.

Wer weiss was wir noch alle Reiten können bzw werden,
An und für sich ist die idee Deathwing the Destroyer zu reiten pure idiotie aber wer weiss was wir sonst noch Reiten werden.

Frei nach dem Motto eines bekannten Autoherstellers...Nichts ist unmöglich

So far 
Bankrott


----------



## Dark_Meta (25. August 2009)

Also in den News auf der Hauptseite von wow-europe.com stand geschrieben das Onyxia sich selbst als 310% Mount droppen wird nur halt in der Größe vom Rubin - oder Bronzedrachen. Die Brut von Onyxia wird es als Haustier geben und zwar im November beim 5 Geburtstag von WoW jeder der sich in der Zeit ins Spiel einloggt bekommt so ein Haustier.

btw: Todeschwinge als Mount würde mir nicht gefallen allein schon vom aussehen sieht er zu furchteinflößend aus =?

mfg
Dark_Meta


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

oh gott nein das können se nicht machen aber sie können ein mount eines schwarzdrachen machen mit eisenplatten aber nicht das model von  deathwing!


----------



## Zurrak (26. August 2009)

Ich will den König von Sturmwind als Bodenreittier. Der soll sich, bei nem Kill selbst droppen und mich Huckepack tragen!


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (26. August 2009)

wir reiten doch schon nachfahren von todesschwingen....



aus wowwiki/forscherliga:

Gegen Ende des Zweiten Krieges reiste der Drache Todesschwinge durch das Dunkle Portal nach Draenor. In der Hoffnung dort einen sicheren Ort für seine Jungen zu finden, schaffte er sich ein verstecktes Nest für seine schwarzen Dracheneier. Nach Ende des Krieges öffnete Ner'zhul unbesonnen eine Reihe neuer Portale nach Draenor und die magischen Kräfte rissen den Planeten auseinander. Die Energien, die in der Katastrophe freigesetzt wurden, haben Todesschwinges Eier verändert und so die Netherdrachen geschaffen: Drachen, zum Teil in körperlicher und zum Teil in astraler Erscheinung, mit der Fähigkeit zwischen der astralen und der realen Ebene zu wechseln. Diese Netherdrachen aus anderen Welten finden nun ihren Weg in der Scherbenwelt ohne die Hilfe und Führung von Todesschwinge. Der Aspekt der Netherdrachen ist Neltheraku.





Reichtd as net ^^

ich fänds als einmal event und 1 spieler der was ähnlliches wie deathswchwing fliegt noch ok ^^ aber sonst^^ siehe antwort 4


----------



## Zurrak (26. August 2009)

SystemLordAnubis schrieb:


> wir reiten doch schon nachfahren von todesschwingen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja so als wenn jemand der einen KIA fährt, sagt "Ich fahr einen Mercedes!" Ist schließlich auch sozusagen ein Nachkomme von Daimler-Benz, eben nur verändert. 
Die Leute wollen richtige Schwarzdrachen reiten am besten mit Panzerung.


----------



## Pusillin (26. August 2009)

Nachher verlangt noch jemand auf Alextrasza (Menschengestalt) zu reiten.
Nein im Ernst:
Wie schon angesprochen: Es ist 2 Nummern zu groß.
Du wirst nie auf einem der Aspekte, auf nem Alten Gott (C'thun z.B.) oder einen
der Titanen etc. reiten können, auch wenn es als Drache durchaus denkbar wäre.


----------



## Feindflieger (26. August 2009)

Klar und irgendwann gibt es Sargeras mit 25 Plätzen als Raidbus oder wie?


Schwachfug!


----------



## süchtigerhexer (26. August 2009)

Ich nehme mal an keiner der hier anwesenden hat sich den Berricht über Catacysm durchgelesen denn in diesem wird ein mount "Brutling von Todesschwinge" erwähnt welches man zu einer sehr geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit bekommen kann

mfg 
PS. am besten mal selber lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (26. August 2009)

Arthas wird Kindergärtner und Frostmourne ist ab sofort im Schaumstoffschwertständer vom TCG drin.


----------



## Feindflieger (26. August 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Arthas wird Kindergärtner und Frostmourne ist ab sofort im Schaumstoffschwertständer vom TCG drin.



Und Kil´Jaeden wird Waschmittelvertreter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (26. August 2009)

Dagegen! Muss man das wirkich noch begründen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Feindflieger schrieb:


> Klar und irgendwann gibt es Sargeras mit 25 Plätzen als Raidbus oder wie?


made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (26. August 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Und Kil´Jaeden wird Waschmittelvertreter!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hrhr, mir kam da grad spontan wieder das Bild von Asterix und Obelix. In irgendeinem Film stehen die vor einem alterwürdigen Weisen und müssen Fragen beantworten und auf einmal fängt der an wie ein bekloppter Waschmittelwerbung zu machen. Herrlich.

Zum Thread:

Ich weiß nicht wies gemeint is. Einer hier hat geschrieben, dass es einen Brutling geben soll.
Oder meinst du tatsächlich Deathwing himself, genauso wie sies mit Ony machen?

Ich bin absolut gegen letzteres, auch gegen Ony als Mount (Und nein, solang das Teil aussieht wie Ony, isses auch Ony!).
Das hat einfach keinen Stil.

Ein Brutling wäre was anderes, dann aber auch bitte ein Modell was sich optisch in Grenzen hält.

Ma guggn...


----------



## Artherk (26. August 2009)

hüstel kann man den eigentlich auch mal zu gefährlich aussehen? meiner meinung nach NEIN. Nun gut auf dem großen aspekt möcht ich auch net unbedingt reiten aber auf einem seiner brut warum net? schließlich gehören die netherdrachen und die zwielichtdrachen ja auch dazu und jeder is geil auf die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also warum keine kinder von ony und neltharion?(für alle dies net wissen er hieß net immer deathwing hüstel) und nun flamt mal schön


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (26. August 2009)

Ihr dürft alle Todeschwinge haben ^^ ich nehm dann aber einen wiedergeborenen Galakrond als Reittier ^^ (merkt ihr den wahnwitz)


----------



## StCuthbert (26. August 2009)

Zurrak schrieb:


> Ich will den König von Sturmwind als Bodenreittier. Der soll sich, bei nem Kill selbst droppen und mich Huckepack tragen!



Und wen bekommt die Allianz im Gegenzug? Sylvanas?


----------



## fre_k (26. August 2009)

Naja nicht direkt Todesschwinge aber evtl irgend ein Wächter oder sowas von ihm könnt ich mir vorstellen. Halt mit ner Droprate wie der Phoenix (wobei ich das nicht soo gut finde da man da eifach Luck braucht) sondern evtl eher sowas wie Mimirons Kopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also son Hardmode des Hardmodes oder so. Oder evtl für die ersten 10 bzw 25 auf dem Server die ihn im Hard-Hardmode besiegen. ^^


----------



## H24Lucky (26. August 2009)

hmm ich fands in FDS schon kagge mitg dem Vogel sah zwar geil aus aber naja 25 Mann fighten gerade gegen den während du mit dem in Shatt rumstehst genauso mit Todesschwinge was ich noch bekloppter finde ^^ das währe das selbe wenn man Illidan als begleiter bekommen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (26. August 2009)

da mich die warcraft story ungefähr 0% interessiert fände ich so nen mount ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (26. August 2009)

Da halt ich es doch mal wie die Toten Hosen in Bonny und Clyde: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tot oder Freiheit! 

Muss auf seinem Grabstein steh.


----------



## 1337Stalker (26. August 2009)

Dann will ich aber Arthas als Haustier haben ! ;(


----------



## mimoun (27. August 2009)

Deathwing würde nicht als mount passen aber seine brut könnte schon passen.Oder man macht ein vertrag mit ihm  pro woche kriegt er 3k und darf naxx und co. mit reiten er darf alle epics haben und platten teile haben aber dafür 1hittet er jeden boss.deathwing ist der perfekte aggro ziher hollt ihn euch solange der vorrat reicht *zwinker* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (27. August 2009)

Gut dann will ich Gnome als Mount oder Pet Zwergenfrauen als Packesel (500 Taschenplätze) Mimiron als persöhnlichen Reppbot und ne Kutsche mit allen Bossen von Azeroth und der Scherbenwelt die mich durch die Gegend ziehen während Frau Proudmoore und Fräulein Silvanas einen Privatstrip für mich hinlegen!

Wenn ich DAS alles habe könnt ihr von mir aus Todesschwinges Oma als Mount haben


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

Deathwing hat keine Oma!


----------



## chris1221 (28. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Deathwing hat keine Oma!



Deathwing is seine eigene Oma...

Nein,wer will schon auf einen 200 Meter langen und 300 Meter breiten Drachen fliegen,der alles zerstören kann..?Dann muss man ja kein wow mehr spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zurrak (28. August 2009)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Und wen bekommt die Allianz im Gegenzug? Sylvanas?



Die ärmste Sylvi hätte doch von euch Allianzfinken nur Flecke im Genick.


----------



## Haawk (28. August 2009)

was haltet ihr davon wenn mann auf onyxia reitet und illidan als haustier bekommt? und das dann gegen 10 emble der eroberung 10?? achwas 2 -.- ne also echtmal das spiel hat seinen pepp verloren ...


----------



## boonfish (28. August 2009)

Mir gefällt Antwortmöglichkeit Nummer4 ganz gut^^. 
Denn ganz erlich, Deathwing als Mount wäre wie Arthas oder Illidan als Mount oO ...  
Und mounts gibt es sowieso schon mehr als genug, das heist nicht jeder Encounter braucht sein eigenes Mount.


----------



## WHIGGA (28. August 2009)

die sollten das dann aber so machen 

zb firstkills belohnen !
auch gerne beide seiten ( horde allianz)
also die 25 leute die den serverfirstkill machen bekommen den und ende ! oder nochbesser nur einer von den 25 leuten ! random halt ohne ne möglichkeit der zuweisung...

das wer dochmal ne herausvorderung


----------



## Raz0rblador (28. August 2009)

Wie willst du auf einem Drachen reiten der 8923863 mal größer ist als du?^^
würdest doch den server crashen wenn du aufmountest^^
__
Sollte es doch gehen.. 
Stellt euch mal nen Tauren + Feuerwasser + Kampfrausch damit vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (28. August 2009)

Ich will lieber nen Gnom als Mount, das wäre soooooo Stylisch bei meinem Tauren^^


----------



## chiller44 (28. August 2009)

geile antwortmöglichkeiten besonders die antwort 4^^ lob an TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weisheit (28. August 2009)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Und wen bekommt die Allianz im Gegenzug? Sylvanas?



Also dann würd ich mir glatt einen Allianzler erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sivca (28. August 2009)

Schlechte Idee, ganz ehrlich....

vllt wie bei Malygos das ein kleiner Drache droppt , aber der droppt ja schon bei Ony. in naher Zukunft , also kann man die Idee schon mal knicken.


----------



## 1337reroll (28. August 2009)

*etwas kommt aus den dunklen Ecken von Unterstadt auf euch zu ... *
Grüßt euch, werte Recken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Name ist 1337reroll.

Und meine Antwort ist weder a), noch b), noch c) - richtig - ich nehme d)!

Ein Drache mit solcher Zerstörungskraft als Flugmount in das Spiel zu integrieren, wäre einfach zu ... mhhh...
heftig? =P

Deswegen hoffe ich, dass der Drache nicht als Flugmount kommen wird.



MFG

1337reroll

*1337reroll winkt Euch zu, als er in den Gassen von Unterstadt untertaucht*


----------



## wildrazor09 (28. August 2009)

vll ein deathwing jungtier....


----------



## Totebone (28. August 2009)

Forenliebling schrieb:


> 1 der großen aspekte als mount???ß das wäre ja die höhe erstens gibs den nur einmal.



Malygos gibs auch als mount oO


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (28. August 2009)

ähmm nein?!
es gibt den azurdrachen aber der soll nicht maly darstellen


----------



## TheGui (28. August 2009)

mir fehlt als atnwort NEIN der TE spinnt!


----------



## Teradas (28. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Letzte Antowort...
> 
> Es ist einfach sch sowas als Mount zu machen.
> 
> ...


Nein,er droppt sich selber als Mount. ;D

--
Wie schon mehrfach gesagt,ist es ja wohl Bockmist,den als Mount zumachen.
Der ist doch viel viel größer als Du.


----------



## Bader1 (28. August 2009)

Cool wäre es aber wenn er einen Welpling von sich als Mount droppen lässt^^


----------



## Teradas (28. August 2009)

Ehm,ich glaube Deathwing wird allen WoW-Spielern am Anfang von Cataclysm,als Flugmount zugeschickt.
Und man kann ab lvl 1 für 1 Silber fliegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÐaÐelia (28. August 2009)

Nein ist nicht gut!

Du kannst kein mächtigenn Drachen zähmen.

Da hätte Blizzard auch gleich statt dem Welpen Reittier das bei Onyxia droppt, direkt Onyxia in den loottable packen. tzz

Nachdenken kumpel


----------



## Medmud (28. August 2009)

hab 4 gewärtet weil man bald ony fliegen kann und dadürch würde das game noch mehr kaputt gehen


----------



## Shizo. (28. August 2009)

Würd sagen Antwort 4


----------



## Destructix (28. August 2009)

Schwachsinn...

/4


----------



## MoonFrost (30. August 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Malygos gibs auch als mount oO



Naja ok. Wenn du meinst der Azzedrache is Malygos als mount hab ich ja mein deathwingmount schon. Siehe schwarzdrache...


----------



## Lefrondon (30. August 2009)

Malygos droppt ja auch ein Mount, warum also nicht Todesschwinge? Fänds nicht schlecht, sollte aber sackschwer sein.

Edit: Und nein, TS sollte es selber nicht als Mount geben, vielleichet einen "Lodernden gerüsteten Schwarzdrachen"


----------



## Yadae (20. September 2009)

Also ich bin absoluter fan von tollen Mounts xD

Der Gute sähe bestimmt auch gail aus...

Aber ich hab die Bücher gelesen und - *NEIN* x_X Wenns den als Mount gibt und sich 3 davon aufm Dala-Flugplatz zum angeben treffen... Wann hat der sich geklont?
Das gänge mir derbst gegen den Strich^^ Von der Größe mal abgesehen...
Außerdem is der das personifizierte Böse... sowas zähmt man nich mal eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen Brutling von ihm - ok - aber bitte nicht ganauso aussehen nur kleiner x_X 

Sowas geht nich. Sowas kann man nich machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (21. September 2009)

Blizzard soll den Mist überhaupt mal sein lassen.

Ony-Brut-Mount (sieht aus wie Ony, das lässt sich nicht abstreiten).
Kel'Thuzard-Pet O.o
Al'ar-Mount
Mittnacht

etc etc
Ich mein schön und gut dass so unwichtige Teile wie der blaue Proto in Turm droppen.
Dinge ohne Geschichte.

Aber die Götter, Brutherren/damen und geschichtlich Wichtigen sollten sie doch wirklich mal weg lassen.. Ich würde es grausam finden wenn es Todesschwinge geben würde.

Ein normaler Frostwyrm? Gerne.
Ein 310%-Frostwyrm? Auch noch gerne.
Todesschwinge? Nein.


----------



## jay390 (21. September 2009)

Warum gleich Todesschwinge. Es kann ja auch wie bei Ony jetzt eine Art "Verschnitt" droppen. Sieht fast gleich aus wie Deathwing, nur heißt halt z.B. "Deathwing Hatchling" und ist 310% schnell. Dann hätte sich dieses Problem erledigt.

Aber Deathwing himself NEVER. Oder meint ihr der wird auf einmal ganz zahm und sagt: "Ich will dein Flugmount sein"


----------



## Belphega (21. September 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Aber Deathwing himself NEVER. Oder meint ihr der wird auf einmal ganz zahm und sagt: "Ich will dein Flugmount sein"



joah -.- bestenfalls noch zu nem gnom oder sowas.
irgendwas, wovor man mal absolut keine achtung hat..


----------



## jay390 (21. September 2009)

Ich glaub ihr habt vergessen, dass es sich hier um den Weltenzerstörer, den wahnsinnig gewordenen Erdaspekt handelt. Das ist mit Azshara und den alten Göttern das mächstigste Wesen auf Azeroth, wenn sein Ausbruch aus Tiefenheim schon halb Azeroth zerstört und er Grim Batol in 2 Teile teilte, nur weil er durchgegangen ist. Und den wollt ihr reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na dann viel spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (21. September 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Und den wollt ihr reiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gleich kommen Begründungen wie

"In Pokemon konnte man auch die ganz starken fangen!!!111einseinself"


----------



## Gwen (21. September 2009)

Todesschwinge als mount?
*hustschwachsinnhust*

Sicher von Aussehen sicher was ganz feines - aber vom Hintergrund etc. nein, wirklich nicht!
Es wird ein Flugmount von Onyxia zu erbeuten sein - das ist m.M. vollkommen ausreichend.


aber wenn wir schon beim rumspinnen sind - mit Cataclysm als Grundlage: Gebt mir ein gezähmtes
Luftelementar, eine große Windhose, auf dessen Ludtwirbel man durch Azeroth gleitet...


----------



## coolcasis (21. September 2009)

also...
1. todesschwinge als mount ---> suizidversuch vom feinsten ... is wien köpper innen steinbruch ^^

2. wer denkt son wächter von deathwing als mount zu bekommen den erinnere ich an des flugmount des ony droppen soll kp wie des heißt brut dingens von onyxia(heißt ja fast so wie des pet) ... um genauer zu werden ... des sind beides schwarze drachen sprich die würden genau gleich aussehen ... was wäre daran so toll??

3. reicht es net wenn die bosse genug gedemütigt werden?? wollt ihr sie noch an der leine durch ganz azeroth schleppen(oder andersrum) bis zum selbst inscenierten(kp ob richtig geschrieben) tod damit sie endlich ruhe bekommen??

4. ich willn vulkan mitten in og ... gebratener ork am spieß soll lecker sein ^^


----------



## macstevee (21. September 2009)

Jup eindeutig Antwort 4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (21. September 2009)

So jetz mal an alle leute die sagen es wäre unrealistisch deathwing zu reiten... ähm hallo erstens es ist ein spiel ... 2. ist die ganze welt ziemlich unrealistisch dazu mal einige beispiele.... hab mal vor einiger zeit nen raptor gekürschnert (haut abziehn) was kommt raus nerubisches chitin wtf seit wann is ein raptor ein käfer???...
dann was noch unlogisch is... deathwing the destroyer zerstört halb azeroth wird dann aber wahrscheinlich von 25 dahergelaufenen rütli schülern niedergemacht na is doch logisch... ähh ja ne is klar
ihr seht also es is alles unrealistisch weils nur ein spiel is also bleibt ma locker mit dem whine das passt net


----------



## Belphega (21. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> ähm hallo erstens es ist ein spiel ...



Das rechtfertigt nicht alles ^^.. 




> hab mal vor einiger zeit nen raptor gekürschnert (haut abziehn) was kommt raus nerubisches chitin wtf seit wann is ein raptor ein käfer???...



Den Raptor musst du mir mal zeigen.
Nerubisches Chitin bekommt man ausschließlich bei Käfern und den komischen Spinnendingern.



> dann was noch unlogisch is... deathwing the destroyer zerstört halb azeroth wird dann aber wahrscheinlich von 25 dahergelaufenen rütli schülern niedergemacht na is doch logisch... ähh ja ne is klar



Woher willst du wissen dass er tot ist? Ragnaros ist auch nicht gestorben.
Vllt flieht er einfach in ner Sequenz?..



> ihr seht also es is alles unrealistisch weils nur ein spiel is also bleibt ma locker mit dem whine das passt net



Keiner whined hier.

Es wär lediglich fürn Arsch (:


----------



## Artherk (21. September 2009)

dann geh mal nach gundrak die raptoren da droppen nerubisches chitin ...
oder auch das irgentwelche tiere rüstungszeugs mit sich rumschleppen bei humanoiden ok... aber woher zieht ein tier das ding her?

oder zb die taschen wir haben riesige taschen sind aber nie wirklich belastet... oder reittiere etc etc


----------



## coolcasis (21. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> hab mal vor einiger zeit nen raptor gekürschnert (haut abziehn) was kommt raus nerubisches chitin wtf seit wann is ein raptor ein käfer???...
> 
> deathwing the destroyer zerstört halb azeroth wird dann aber wahrscheinlich von 25 dahergelaufenen rütli schülern niedergemacht na is doch logisch... ähh ja ne is klar



also 1. des mit dem raptor ist wahrscheinlich einer der unzähligen bugs ^^ oder du hast net aufgepasst und hast es fürn raptor gehalten ^^

2. wer sagt dass deathwing niedergemacht wird?? vllt haut er uns ja noch die nächsten 10000 jahre auf die fresse und stirbt an dem hohen alter ^^

3. ja stimmt du hast recht es ist ein spiel und da ist so ziemlich alles unrealistisch ... aber es gibt parallelen ... z.b. der lehrer symbolisiert deathwing und die zähnefletschende hauptschulklasse symbolisiert den raid ... naja is doch klar dass es ein gemetzelt gibt ... und wenn ma kein raid/unterricht ansteht dann gibts pvp ... die zähnefletschende hauptschulklasse jagd dir hinterher weil sie dein geld haben wollen ^^

Edit: artherk i-wie seh ich hier nur dich am whinen XD und die raptoren ing undrak und des chitin is mir neu ... hab selber kürschner und bin da unzählige male durch


----------



## Belphega (21. September 2009)

@cool

Laut deiner Logik, könnten wir dann alles "unlogisch spielerisch" gestalten.

1 NPC pro Stadt. Die Stadt is 1 Pixel groß und schwarz.
Der NPC bringt dich sofort fullepic auf Stufe 80, schenkt dir 100 Reittiere, 20 Titel, 10.000 Erfolgspunkte, lernt dir alle Waffen sofort auf 400 und nachn Ansprechen kommt ein

"Congratulation! You've finished World of Warcraft in 3 Seconds!"
__

Gut so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. September 2009)

Schlechte Idee.


----------



## coolcasis (21. September 2009)

@belphega

du übertreibst nun aber etwas ... ich habs ja nur etwas auf wow bezogen/verglichen dargestellt aber du schreibst des hin als wär keine herausforderung mehr da *huststimmthust* aber naja ... bei mir is des unrealistische auch wieder etwas realistisch ... 

PS: und echt mal ... heut zu tage brauch man für wow immernoch minimum 5 sekunden ...


----------



## Knuelle (21. September 2009)

Ganz miese Idee, wahrscheinlich gibts dann bald auch noch Arthas als Briefkasten Pet, Ragnaros als Lagerfeuer zum kochen Pet usw.


/vote 4 nö




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (21. September 2009)

ich meinte auch nicht die dinos in gundrak sondern die neben dran mit der eierq und nein ich weine nicht mich nervt nur immer dieses rumgemecker wenn blizzard irgentwas ankündigt


----------



## coolcasis (21. September 2009)

eierquest ... eierquest ... *nachdenk* kenn in gundrak keine eier meinst du vllt zul drak??


----------



## jay390 (21. September 2009)

Ich glaub er meint die quest 
<h1 class="headline1">Eier für Dubra'Jin</h1>


----------



## Belphega (21. September 2009)

"wenn blizzard was ankündigt"

was denn?


----------



## Artherk (21. September 2009)

egal was... ony wird ein mount droppen... omg es sieht ja aus wie ony nein das geht nich nein nein nein... und nachher sieht man dann die leute wieder drauf rumposen also das ärgert mich immer

edith jay ja genau die mein ich


----------



## Belphega (21. September 2009)

mich ärgern nur leute die ständig rummeckern so wie du ^^

Hier wurde ein Thread eröffnet, die Leute tauschen ihre Meinungen aus.
Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, warum verlässt du dann nicht einfach Thread und Forum?

Ganz ehrlich.. das is doch noch viel schlimmer als das ganze Geheule (:


----------



## Artherk (21. September 2009)

Ich meckere ja nicht über blizzard sondern über die ganzen anderen meckerer wie meine vorposterinxD


----------



## Lord Gama (21. September 2009)

Viniara schrieb:


> 1. Ony kommt schon als Mount...
> 2. Es ist einfach mal ne Mords anforderung für den server und den PC wenn ein 250 Meter langer und 100 Meter hoher Drache über SW fliegt und ne Flammenschneise hinter sich herzzieht.... vllt lässst blizz dich dass dann einfach proggen


 Zum letzten Mal:

ONY kommt ned als Mount... Ony droppt ein Mount, aber sie droppt sich ned selber!


----------



## Belphega (21. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Ich meckere ja nicht über blizzard sondern über die ganzen anderen meckerer wie meine vorposterinxD



*meck meck*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (21. September 2009)

net traurig sein war ja net böse gemeint


----------



## DarkMoettchen (21. September 2009)

da wäre Frostschlund realistischer !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (21. September 2009)

DarkMoettchen schrieb:


> da wäre Frostschlund realistischer !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frostschlund wäre wirklich realisistischer, da der ja, wie alle Untoten, nur kontrolliert wird. So könnte man die Kontrolle übernehmen.


----------



## schmetti (21. September 2009)

NEIN nein Nein niemals ......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolcasis (21. September 2009)

man nehme einen thread, gebe ihm ein wahnwitziges thema und gebe ein paar viewer dazu und man bekommt ne schriftliche wrestling veranstaltung wo alle meckern sich niedermachen usw ^^


----------



## Artherk (21. September 2009)

<- pinnt coolcasis 1, 2 
mist twocount
du bist böse *niedermach*
erneuter pin 1,2,3
jaaa gewonnen ich hab diesen thread gewonnen... sorry aber des musste jetz sein^^


----------



## Manoroc (21. September 2009)

naja die zerstürungsschneise wär ein latenz problem spätestens wen mehrere mit dem vieh rumfliegen


----------



## coolcasis (21. September 2009)

wenn jeder casualgimp den im briefkasten durch einloggen bekopmmen hat dann is azeroth eh nur noch asche ^^


----------



## Rolandos (21. September 2009)

Blödsinn, den Todesschwinge als Mount TzTz,  als Pet für einen Jäger macht der viel mehr her.


----------



## Hyrn (21. September 2009)

Der Vote spricht Bände..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (21. September 2009)

Gerne kann Blizzard irgendeinen Noname Schwarzdrachen als Mount anbieten - wäre sicherlich auch stylisch bei meinem Hexer -, aber Deathwing als 08/15-Mount?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (21. September 2009)

warum zum teufel sollten 5 leute pro server auf nem drachen reiten der einmalig ist? 
ich mein auf nem ei von dem bzw nen kleinen kind von dem zu reiten wär ja villt möglich durch ne lange questreihe...wie zb mit dem horderaptor den man durch die quests kriegt


----------



## brainether (21. September 2009)

Trainwayne 3 antwort ftw


----------



## RouV3n (21. September 2009)

michi002 schrieb:


> (Also mir würde es nicht so gut gefallen, war nur so ne Idee von mir und eure Meinung dazu interessiert mich)



Ah ja, plötzlicher Sinneswandel des TE nachdem ihm nicht so viele zustimmen oder was sehe ich da?


----------



## SELÇUK (22. September 2009)

michi002 schrieb:


> Es könnte ja 350% haben und so eine kleine Feuerschneise hinten nach ziehen.


wenns so wird total dafür xD 
aber im ernst: antwort 4


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

75% sagen nein !!!!!!

ich denke das thema ist gegessen Oo


----------



## Kultig (24. September 2009)

ich befürchte fast, das der nächste thread mit solch einem unsinn nicht lange auf sich warten lässt... 

ich sehs schon vor meinem geistigen auge...


"Wie fändet ihr Ragnaros als Reitmount?"


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

jetzt gib ihnen nicht auch noch die ideen!!


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (26. September 2009)

Irwie wär das schon komisch auf einem drachenaspekt zu reiten... naja, egal, wie wärs damit:
in jeder, wirklich JEDER Instanz in Wow droppt ein teil von Deathwing, beim endboss mit einer droppchance von 0,001% und wenn man alle instanzen abkgeklappert hat, beginnt so ne q, wo man die teile zusammen puzzlen muss, und sie dann Thrall/ Varian Wrynn gibt, und der fliegt dann auf dem mount davon lacht alle in der hauptstadt aus, und dann sind auf einmal die server down... na, wie wärs?


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (26. September 2009)

Kultig schrieb:


> "Wie fändet ihr Ragnaros als Reitmount?"


au jaaa, will haben, will haben , will haben


----------



## NoxActor (26. September 2009)

Stormspeaker423 schrieb:


> Irwie wär das schon komisch auf einem drachenaspekt zu reiten... naja, egal, wie wärs damit:
> in jeder, wirklich JEDER Instanz in Wow droppt ein teil von Deathwing, beim endboss mit einer droppchance von 0,001% und wenn man alle instanzen abkgeklappert hat, beginnt so ne q, wo man die teile zusammen puzzlen muss, und sie dann Thrall/ Varian Wrynn gibt, und der fliegt dann auf dem mount davon lacht alle in der hauptstadt aus, und dann sind auf einmal die server down... na, wie wärs?



Na gaaanz tolle Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkong23 (26. September 2009)

Was denkt ihr über "Sargeras" als Kartenspiel mount?^^


----------



## Teradas (26. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Gleich kommen Begründungen wie
> 
> "In Pokemon konnte man auch die ganz starken fangen!!!111einseinself"


Kann man ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Auch wenn es schwer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freaking (28. September 2009)

todesschwinge als reittier? 
naja, wär aus meienr sicht das gleiche wie wenn man als gnom auf thrall reitet oder sowas >.<
todesschwinge ist ne storyfigur, die nicht als mount oder so etwas benutzt werden sollte
genauso wie die diskussion obs frostmourne als erhältliche legendäre waffe geben sollte...
also
NEIN


----------



## Tierherscher (28. September 2009)

Also Deathwing ist nen Drachenaspekt...den wird man hoffentlich nicht reiten dürfen! Der ist halt viel zu mächtig und so.

edit: das ist ja nen uralter thread...wiso wird der ausgegraben?sorry das ich danach auch noch darin schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodlYy (28. September 2009)

Deathwing als Mount?? Never!


----------



## Karasuke (28. September 2009)

Wenn es Todeschwinge, den bisher heftigsten Gegner der Sterblichen Völker als Mount gäbe, würde Arthas neuer König von Sturmwind werden.
Ich meine, Hallo, Todesschwinge ist ein Drache mit fast göttlicher Macht!
Den kann man nicht zähmen und mit ihm mal eben vom Auktionshaus zur Bank reiten. Das ist so, als würden wir menschen versuchen, einen T-Rex zum Vegetarier zu machen und dem Dodo das Fliegen lehren. (Oder eben Arthas zum König von Sturmwind....)
Nur weil es jetzt ein Onyxia-ähnliches Mount gibt, heißt das nicht, dass der alte Todesschwinge auch noch Zügel umgebunden bekommt.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (28. September 2009)

Ich würd sagen das es gut wäre das man wieder sowas wie das AQ event machen muss und nur 1er auf dem Server den bekommen kann


----------



## Littelfoot (28. September 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen das es gut wäre das man wieder sowas wie das AQ event machen muss und nur 1er auf dem Server den bekommen kann



hmm die Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber nichts desto troz ist Deathwing einfach zu heftig... er ist ja größer als die anderen Aspekte mittlerweile und sowas zu fliegen? da kannst ja nichmal mehr in Dalaran landen ohne das in beiden Fraktionsvierteln die Sonne verdunkelt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (28. September 2009)

stimmt^^


----------



## michael92 (29. September 2009)

Finde es Blöd!

Mag auch nicht dass es ein Onyxia mount gibt.

Ich meine es sind berühmte und bösartige Drachen, und dann werden sie als Mount missbraucht.

Als ob die das wollen.


----------



## Keksautomat (29. September 2009)

Onyxia hats ja auch geschafft.. also warum sollte sich Blizzard noch kreativer zeigen ?


----------

